# Long term rental



## Tracie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to the site! I'm looking to move to Greece, preferably Rhodes. I'm looking to rent for 12 months plus, preferably 2 bedrooms, small garden. I do have indoor, well behaved cats that will be coming out with me. The area isn't too important, but not too rural as I'm 52, and on my own. I need an island with direct flights to the Uk. Anything within the next 12 months would be considered, a reasonable rent also! Many thanks


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

If you speak Greek XE Property - πωλησεις κατοικιων, αγγελιες

If you don't speak Greek http://www.homegreekhome.com/en/homepage/sale


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I lived on Rhodes for 7 years. Have you read other threads here to start with such as this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/gr...-living-greece/675209-cost-living-rhodes.html

Asking questions in isolation without providing as much background as possible is not always a good idea Tracie. Something may be relevant that you don't even know is relevant in terms of getting the best answers. 

For example, do you plan to work? If so, doing what? That can affect what areas of an island someone would suggest you look at. When you say 'reasonble' rent, what does that mean? What one person considers reasonable is not necessarily what another person considers reasonable.

Many properties that are for rent will not be found online. Many properties that you find online will not be at the lowest price you might negotiate if you are there in person. Some properties might not be as the pictures you see make them look. I would not rent any property long term in Greece, that I had not seen in person first. My suggestion would be to buy a cheap 2 week package holiday to start with and then when you get there, go looking for a place to rent. 

When you say the 'area isn't important but not too rural', that really tells us nothing. Again, what do you plan to do when you are there. Location may be important to doing that. Something as simple as food for example can impact what would be a suitable location. Rhodes doesn't have a dozen supemarkets scattered around the island. Will what is available only at a little village shop be enough for you? 

Do you plan to drive/rent/buy a car? That can impact what locations you look at. What kind of overall budget do you plan to live on? Do you just want me to assume you have enough money and then you discover you do not?

Do you understand how most Greeks perceive cats as little better than rats and that many put out poison to kill them? Are your 'indoor' cats really going to be kept indoors? 

The more info you provide Tracie, the more relevant the answers will be.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Definitely negotiate hard (no one pays list price on property rentals) and as above don't rent anything without seeing it first. 

The thing you will notice about looking for properties to rent online is that the pictures will generally be close-ups of wardrobes or pictures of a light fitting. There's no way on earth you could rent something without seeing it and have even the foggiest of ideas of what it will be like when you get there.


----------

